
Vue.js Pro Lightbox – fancy, responsive slide gallery - piotrzdziarski
https://dev.to/piotrzdziarski/vue-js-pro-lightbox-fancy-responsive-slide-gallery-26fh
======
grillorafael
The basic seems much more responsive than the pro

